# Seat post and front derailleur clamp sizes on a CAAD9 (or any CAAD for that matter)



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Can someone put this to rest--maybe Starnut can chime in?

A prior thread here appears to say that the US site says 31.6 seat post and 34.9 front der clamp, but a UK site says 27.2 and 34.9 respectively. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=79204


----------



## MrTiles (Feb 28, 2005)

my caad9 = 27.2 post, 34.9 front mech clamp.


----------



## dantsai (Mar 25, 2009)

the seat tube is tapered so you need a 27.2mm seatpost and 34.9 front derailleur clamp. 100% sure on this.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Yea, what those two said.  27.2 & 34.9


----------



## yzfrr11 (Dec 31, 2001)

Does anyone know what size front derailleur clamp is needed for a CAAD 7?


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

My Caad8 has 34.9 derailleur, & 31.6 seatpost. 100% on this.


----------

